# Staff - Management relationship



## Vladd67 (Jul 12, 2017)

Things were obviously a little more explosive in the past.
Wolverton Past - History before 1970: A Gunpowder Plot in Stony Stratford


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 12, 2017)

100 LBS OF DYNAMITE!!


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 12, 2017)

Would have caused a stir in the high street for sure.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 12, 2017)

Nothing has changed. Nowadays, employee kill the employer and collegues with guns. Last news I've heard about was in a hospital.


----------

